# Barista cloth



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys can anyone recommend a barista cloth using j cloth at the moment but far too thin as getting burned fingers in the steam wand.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you wanting it for? I use a cloth for wiping portafilter, drip tray etc down but a separate wee cloth for cleaning the steam tip


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I guess for all of that wiping potafilter and grounds etc but mainly one for the steam tip


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd use two separate ones, the milk wand rag gets rank much more quickly than the general use towel


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok any particular type?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

There's a pack on coffeehit. Can't remember what they're called.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I use cheap black hand towels from asda for the inside of the baskets & mifrofibres or j-cloths for the steam wand.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I use the HasBean ones, they're really durable. Looks like they're out of stock at the moment though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got the has beans for the pf etc but also a few supermarket face cloths. J cloth for the wand


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

For wiping the PF just get cheap brown facecloths.

Ian


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Microfibre cloths for steam wand. Bulk pack from IKEA.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

I use a black tea towel just double wrap around the steam nozzle and blast a bit of steam into the cloth then clean the nozzle .


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Pf cloths I use a bulk pack of tea towels from Nisbets. Gotta get round to dyeing them all black though.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Microfibre cloths from aldi! Cheap and surprisingly durable.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Black facecloths from ikea


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Facecloths from Sainsbury's. Microfibre for the steam arm.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Another brown Facecloths and blue microfibres for steam arm. Black would be better but didn't have them at the time.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank everyone looks like trip to ikea :-(


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Wilkos do packs of micro fibre cloths for a couple of quid. I've been using them for a couple of years. Added advantage is you do not need to step foot in IKEA


----------



## TheEspressoNistic (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> Wilkos do packs of micro fibre cloths for a couple of quid. I've been using them for a couple of years. Added advantage is you do not need to step foot in IKEA


I agree with yes row....

Nobody simply enters IKEA and exits quickly... they will always be sucked into buying furniture... they just cant resist IKEA...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also a vote here for microfibre cloths, Amazon or Ebay are sources of super cheap ones. They are really good for cleaning stainless steel as well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Love a trip to IKEA if you're in the right mood


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you guys mainly use a clean regular microfibre cloth to keep your lovely stainless steel machines shiny & gleaming or one of those expensive stainless steel e-cloths?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a microfibre for me.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good to know. Saves me spending best part of a fiver on just one stainless steel e-cloth!

I picked up a 36-pack of ultra-soft microfibre towels from Costco some while back. Around £13 I believe I paid. Occasionally they have them on offer at £2 off the regular price. 40cm x 40cm. Yellow, which might not be everyone's cup of tea but I certainly prefer it to pink! Best quality microfibre cloth I've purchased or used.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They do vary, and mine need replacing as they drop in quality after they have been washed a few times.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Good to know. Saves me spending best part of a fiver on just one stainless steel e-cloth!
> 
> I picked up a 36-pack of ultra-soft microfibre towels from Costco some while back. Around £13 I believe I paid. Occasionally they have them on offer at £2 off the regular price. 40cm x 40cm. Yellow, which might not be everyone's cup of tea but I certainly prefer it to pink! Best quality microfibre cloth I've purchased or used.


The only issue I've had with the costco ones were that they left lint behind

I picked up a coffee machine e-cloth pack up from home sense that has been really good and comes with a polishing cloth too - I have found no other cloth to be as good and last as long as genuine e-cloths


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

shaneradcliffe said:


> go and google it


Pretty pointless post from a newbie, resurrecting an old thread from 4 years ago.

I suspect there may be a hidden agenda though...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Diggy87 said:


> Pretty pointless post from a newbie, resurrecting an old thread from 4 years ago.
> 
> I suspect there may be a hidden agenda though...


Hit the yellow report button for posts like those. It informs a mod about a sus account.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Hit the yellow report button for posts like those. It informs a mod about a sus account.


Or if on tapatalk, highlight the post & hit the 3 vertical dots (top right) to report.


----------

